# Hi from Missouri



## Parker Horse Ranch (Jul 18, 2008)

Hey Countrybum!! and Welcome to the horse forum  Hope to see you around


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

hey there welcome! LUCKY!!-I WANt a farm lol

hope you enjoy it here


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!


----------



## Countrybum (Sep 15, 2008)

Well thank you so far. Hope I get the time to look around on the board. I have a lot to get done before winter, unfortunately it is right around the corner. 

Thanks for the welcome and nice to see you again PHR.


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## joseph (Sep 16, 2008)

hi countrybum got your pm and gonna give this one a shot


----------



## Countrybum (Sep 15, 2008)

Hey joseph, it takes a little getting use to and I have yet to get it all figured out trying to find the time with winter right around the corner. Nice to see you here.


----------

